# A little news



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

*News about Wang*

Wang Zhizhi's advisor, Simon Chan, said the Warriors, Knicks, Heat and Trail Blazers are among the teams interested in the Mavs' restricted free agent. In six games with the Warriors' summer-league team last month, Wang averaged 12.5 points and six rebounds in 28.2 minutes. That includes scoring 14 points and grabbing 14 rebounds in a game against the Grizzlies.

From Star-Telegram.


----------



## lakergrrl (Jul 22, 2002)

i could see him going to the GSW, at least i hope he does... if he doesn't stay with the mavs.








_the greatest laker that ever was (1916-2002)_


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I say ship him before everyone realizes he wont pan out in the NBA. He might have a mediocre career in the east but his mentality is not that of a true big man in american basketball.


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

it wouldn't bother me that much to see him go. i think he'll be a good player, but i don't think he's ever gonna be an all-star. it seems like he doesn't have the determination it takes to be a star in the NBA.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

According to Xinhuanet.com, the following players have been selected to the Chinese National team to play at the World Men's Basketball Championships, which are to be held at Indianapolis from August 29-September 8. : 

Menk Bateer, Yao Ming, Gong Xiaobin, Hu Weidong, Liu Yudong, Li Nan, Guo Shiqiang, Liu Wei, Zhu Fangyu, Du Feng, Chen Ke, Zhang Cheng 

Substitutes: Wang Zhizhi, Mo Ke 
Wang is expected to join the team when it plays Canada in Vancouver this Friday. He is likely to be named to the 12-man active roster in place of one of the other players, perhaps Du Feng. Or he could replace any other team member who gets injured in the August 16 game against Canada or the August 22 game against the United States.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Thanks for the update on the team members from China, Shanghai_boy. I was wondering if Bateer was on their team as a starter or an alternate. I'm looking forward to the games.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Thanks for the update on the team members from China, Shanghai_boy. I was wondering if Bateer was on their team as a starter or an alternate. I'm looking forward to the games.


In 5 starters,center is Yao Ming.
I think Bateer will be an alternate.
Maybe as a starter PF:yes:


----------

